# Sticking to a diet during lockdown



## Finephysique

Any tips to trying to stick to a healthy diet during lockdown? 

I am quite bored being at home working in front of a computer all day that I am snacking on way too much junk food. Don’t seem to have put on any real body fat as I’m probably not eating a huge amount of overall calories but it can’t be good for the body getting a lot of your calories from chocolate, breads and pancakes


----------



## Naathaan

The only thing that works for me is literally not keeping junk in the house. I know once I have it in the house it's gonna get in my mouth eventually


----------



## b-boy

shit if you find the answer to your question, let me know, my diet has went to shit, Luckily I haven't been putting on much fat because ive been using HGH as a crutch...LOL


----------



## grizz

Since I'm not allowed outside this summer, I'm just keeping the winter bulk going til next summer.


----------



## Finephysique

b-boy said:


> shit if you find the answer to your question, let me know, my diet has went to shit, Luckily I haven't been putting on much fat because ive been using HGH as a crutch...LOL



Started to black tops last night to try and stop the expanding waistline. With 4 little girls in the house not having treats around is not an option and I can’t say no.  

Looking forward to the gym reopening to see how out of shape everyone is to make me feel better.


----------



## AGGRO

Can you not get your girls treats that you don't like? I doubt it will be much longer so maybe the off time will do you good. Once the gyms reopen it won't take long to get back in shape.


----------



## Finephysique

Unfortunately they like the same things I like. I have just accepted I will need to lose a bit of fat when I get back to the gym, starting some gh has already helped.


----------



## ASHOP

Naathaan said:


> The only thing that works for me is literally not keeping junk in the house. I know once I have it in the house it's gonna get in my mouth eventually



Its really that simple. Don't buy junk food and you wont eat it. DIET is really all about the mindset. You have to be very disciplined.


----------

